# Is this mites/dry skin/something else? (Picture follows)



## doodlelover

In a previous thread, I mentioned the momma goat, Lucy, has a spot on the top of her head that has this white flaky stuff on it. I can't tell from comparing pictures online if these are eggs or dry skin or what...I have not seen a single bug on her, though and not a bug or these flakes/eggs on her babies. Also, at the base, it almost looks like it is caked and there are a couple cracks....like it's layers of dead skin on her scalp? I don't want to damage her skin by trying to scrape it off, but I don't want to leave it, either. Somebody that has goats told me to try baby oil or bag balm to moisten the skin first, good or bad idea? I came across pictures and videos of bot flys (which I didn't know about before now, yuk!) when I was looking at the different pictures skin issues with goats, so any reassurance it is NOT those would be great, too! lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Is it just on the top of the head?  Check armpits and around her tail too.  Given the thickness of it, it doesn't scream dry skin to me and I would suspect mites/mange.  They are too small to see without a microscope.  Nix the oil treatment either way I'd say.  If she has skin issues that aren't mites, start by assessing her mineral intake (loose minerals, copper and selenium supplements?) and then think about adding some black oil sunflower seeds to her diet for awhile. 

But for mites, you will need to set up a two month plan.  Get some injectible Ivermectin and Sulfur-Lime dip.  Put her on a milk stand, wash her down really well with a gentle baby soap, then as a final rinse, apply the dip (BE VERY CAREFUL TO AVOID HER EYES AND MOUTH--WEAR GLOVES AND HAVE IT SET UP SO SHE CAN STAND FOR 15 MINUTES WHILE IT SOAKS IN AND STARTS TO DRY--YOU DON"T WANT HER TO LICK THIS STUFF).  Then, hit her with the injectible ivermectin.  Clean out out all bedding.  Then repeat in 3 weeks.


----------



## Southern by choice

Agree with Pearce Pastures - look at minerals and nutritional deficiencies.

For mites or lice we prefer a different method.
We prefer permethrins 10%. Mild for the goats and many advantages.
Injectables do not kill all mites or lice hence the need for the sulfur-lime dip.
The permethrins 10% is inexpensive and kills biting and sucking, burrowing and non-burrowing mites. There is also little to no withdrawal for milk. Here (US) it is advised 1 milking  although we still do a 24 hour withdrawal. Repeat in 10 days.

Look inside the ears, is this in the ears? 
There is a list of different mites, their affects, and general info on our website- I didn't want to just copy paste but you may find it helpful- just scroll to the mite section.
http://www.winginitfarms.com/parasites-external


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Agreed on the perm 10%.  Much easier treatment on the animal and you.   We used the sulfur dip on a buck whose mites would not clear after the other one.


----------



## doodlelover

Definitely sounds like mites/mange from all that info, thanks. I think I will try the permethrins first, and the sulfer-lime dip will be the back up plan. They do have a mineral block containing copper and selenium (they have almost eaten the whole thing by now, so I really think they needed that!). Great link, I forgot about that website but will have to keep it in mind for future reference. 

When should I start seeing a difference after the treatment? Should that caked on skin get much better after just the spray? Seems like it would take a while to dissipate.

Should I treat the kids, too, if I don't see any signs on them? They are always together, of course, but I don't see any evidence on the two.


----------



## Southern by choice

It really depends on your weather. If it is cold or windy you have a hurdle. If bad weather we will bring them inside to treat- we have a bathroom set up just for dogs and goats, with a long hand held sprayer attachment.  If nice weather outside will do.

Personally I like to mix up some soapy mixture and add my premixed permethrin right to the shampoo (we use dish soap) and give them a good bath and get all the  nooks and crannies. Then we rinse and take the premix solution minus the soap and pour it over them. we let them drip for a bit and then towel dry them. Crate them if inside til they are dry, let the sun dry them if outside.

Our goats actually LIKE a bath. Yep goats may hate water but that nice warm water and you are massaging all over them... they stand there and soak it all up! 

If nice hot weather and goats were clipped for spring/summer then we just use a 2 gallon garden sprayer. You can get everywhere with the sprayer. 

How old are the kids again? I would if they are over 8 weeks of age. Going into fall/winter is the prime time for mites. Mites can come in on equipment, hay, other goats, bucks used for breeding etc. It happens. Catching it and treating it gives you the best chance of getting rid of it and not dealing with this perpetually. I would recommend removing current bedding and putting some diatomaceous earth down too.


----------



## doodlelover

Update: So I treated all three of them with the perm 10% about two weeks ago but it still looks the same on the top of Lucy's head, so I will be trying a second treatment. The first time I sprayed it directly on, but this time I think I will mix it with shampoo and give them an entire bath. 

Yesterday, I also noticed that it now seems to be in one of her ears. I didn't get a picture, but it looks exactly like the rabbits ear here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/warning-this-is-graphic-rabbit-needs-help.28268/

I saw that they recommended using mineral oil in that thread. Should I use in in addition to the perm? Poor Lucy does not seem very happy, and her poop is not nice berries anymore-it is large clumps. Could this be from the mites or am I looking at something else now, too?


----------



## Southern by choice

If it is _Psoroptes cuniculi  _we had a goat come in with this several years back. A Kiko.
It had caused secondary infection so the ear was treated and we also had to give anti-biotic injection. We gave 1 shot then another 72 hours later.
We have a little bit about this on our site
http://www.winginitfarms.com/parasites-external

Scroll down to see the Psoroptes info and if you want there is a link to our story in dealing with it. It cleared up great for us.


----------



## doodlelover

Thanks, I will try that. Any idea if the loose stools would be related?


----------



## Southern by choice

Clumps... did she eat anything different? Different hay? 

I would suspect tapeworms, as tapes tend to make "logs" or semi- berry clumped into logs.

Are they staying clumped or did she just have one, then back to normal?


----------



## doodlelover

It has been going on for a few days now, she has been eating more hay now that the grass has died off from the recent frost. She has already been dewormed, I will check the name of it to see if it should have worked for tapeworms, too.


----------



## Southern by choice

That very well could be it. 
If you suspect tapes the only thing I know of that is really effective for tapes is Fenbedazole 10% (Saf-Gaurd) it is approved for goats.
My one vet says 9ml per 100lbs 3 days in a row. Has worked for us rather well. We have a bajillion lizards, skinks, and toads so that is one worm we do deal with.


----------

